
Fermat's Last Theorem Solved after 300 years - Trisell
http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/16/europe/fermats-last-theorem-solved-math-abel-prize/?iid=ob_article_footer_expansion&iref=obnetwork
======
jerf
Fermat's Last Theorem has been solved for a while. A better headline would be
"Andrew Wiles Wins 2016 Abel Award for Solution To Fermat's Last Theorem".
CNN's headline uses the generic "Professor" but I think a lot of people around
here would know who Andrew Wiles is, especially in the FLT context.

